# The all things racist thread



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

You know what enough is enough.. We all have our interest and hobbies and it is nice to share the odd one with the crowd but does every post out there have to be about race or iran .. This is pure nonesense , the world hasn't been able to solve these problems for eternity so what can a few mac users do besides divide and argue.

If you've been sleeping for the last 20 years those black border pictures with the captions are jokes. you will see everything from george bush smoking a joint to oprah taking a poop out of her mouth with a stupid caption at the bottom. find something that is actually beneficial and not the exact opposite , this post can go nowhere but into a full argument about race or islam .


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

A ignorant racist will laugh at it because they think it is true. The rest of us will laugh at it because it is a joke. (Although not really funny) The world has become so politically correct that it is just stupid. The more dumbness I see the more I turn into Bill Maher and just shake my head. The fact that I am even typing a response to someone asking if they should laugh at it just makes me shake my head.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

shredder said:


> You know what enough is enough.. We all have our interest and hobbies and it is nice to share the odd one with the crowd but does every post out there have to be about race or iran .. This is pure nonesense , the world hasn't been able to solve these problems for eternity so what can a few mac users do besides divide and argue.
> 
> If you've been sleeping for the last 20 years those black border pictures with the captions are jokes. you will see everything from george bush smoking a joint to oprah taking a poop out of her mouth with a stupid caption at the bottom. find something that is actually beneficial and not the exact opposite , this post can go nowhere but into a full argument about race or islam .





MazterCBlazter said:


> What an ignorant comment. How self-embarrassing can you get? Quoted just in case you should decide to delete it. Shame on you.
> 
> Relations between races have been mostly steadily improving significantly over the years. Hopefully the trend will continue in that positive direction. A lot of good people have worked very hard to improve how we all get along and understand each other.


ditto!


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hopefully some day we will all learn to get along.



probably never because of people like you , the other racist thread is still open and you are active in it and you start one with even more nonesense and a picture of little girls holding abduls bomb ,, what a sour joke 

you were mr sensitive last week whining about iran and how you were so concerned about them , this week you got child terrorists holding a bomb , what a walking contradiction . 

does anyone actually believe you intend to do anything but stir up trouble ? is this really how you start a race thread in your world.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

What would Daniel Carver of the KKK say about it???


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...and how might we interpret this if it turned out to be two sisters in a southern LA school, with an interest in engineering, at a science fair?

A picture may well be worth a 1000 words, but those words are culturally determined on the part of the observer.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Just because it's racist, doesn't mean it's not funny.

Just because it may involve the use of a specific ethnic setup to the joke, doesn't make it racist either.

Now THIS is racist:


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Regarding the original picture - I'm appalled.

Shouldn't it say, "Abdul's ... ", with the apostrophe?


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Regarding the original picture - I'm appalled.

Shouldn't it say, "Abdul's ... ", with the apostrophe?

(P.S. Is this a double post, btw? I can see it twice.)


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Edward Said coined the term orientalisim which makes a lot of sense regarding the unfair, distorted views of people from the middle east. 

Orientalism

Very interesting and worth reading or watching if you get the chance to read or see some of the videos by Edward Said.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't think it is racist - but it certainly is sad.

It is sad because any possible achievements, progress and development that could be going on have entirely been subverted to the endless gangsterism of a gaggle of warlords that profit from the misery of millions of people. In the end, the only image we have of the people is that of endless and pointless bouts of murder and violence, with children who as soon as they are able, are out wielding guns and rockets rather than going to school to learn something - simply because there is a patina of the intolerant that have chosen the path of endless destruction because they couldn't have their own way, and can't coexist with others because coexistence would lead to progress, jobs, libery and happiness - stuff that certainly does not fit into the warlords methods of gangsterism and crime.

It is also sad because those images are pretty much the only images that we see. The same dusty old town with people eating garbage and living in slums, engaged in endless crimes against other people who are eating garbage and living in slums - simply because some warlord wants to eradicate some other people so that they can set up a mafia-paradise where people live in terror that exists only to propagate the entire ruinous system. Their only industries are that of death and turmoil. We see no "achievements" because they simply do not happen, because if people scored some achievements, the warlords would be eradicated or rendered useless.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

EvanPitts said:


> I don't think it is racist - but it certainly is sad.
> 
> It is sad because any possible achievements, progress and development that could be going on have entirely been subverted to the endless gangsterism of a gaggle of warlords that profit from the misery of millions of people. In the end, the only image we have of the people is that of endless and pointless bouts of murder and violence, with children who as soon as they are able, are out wielding guns and rockets rather than going to school to learn something - simply because there is a patina of the intolerant that have chosen the path of endless destruction because they couldn't have their own way, and can't coexist with others because coexistence would lead to progress, jobs, libery and happiness - stuff that certainly does not fit into the warlords methods of gangsterism and crime.
> 
> It is also sad because those images are pretty much the only images that we see. The same dusty old town with people eating garbage and living in slums, engaged in endless crimes against other people who are eating garbage and living in slums - simply because some warlord wants to eradicate some other people so that they can set up a mafia-paradise where people live in terror that exists only to propagate the entire ruinous system. Their only industries are that of death and turmoil. We see no "achievements" because they simply do not happen, because if people scored some achievements, the warlords would be eradicated or rendered useless.




I was gone for the long weekend and returned happy to see this thread went nowhere except for a couple of flames.. My g3 keyboard post got a better response.

I found the title to be a huge lie in contrast to the context .. definitive topics belong in the appropriate forum , a definitive post here would be "how to reset the pram on your mac" .. this topic could never be definitive because nobody is qualified to argue this topic to point where we validate it and call it definitive. as evident by the OP who doesn't even know the difference between racism and terrorisms and doesn't know joke from reality. If this was too be the serious racist post why did it start with such bad taste. 

It's a slap in the face to all the muslim who have ever been called a terrorist or a bomber and a slap in the face to all those who have been a victim of bombs. Coming from the same guy who thought we should summon the PM over riots in iran. It seems master blaster has a middle eastern agenda he just doesn't know which side he's on.

The topic is sad , the title is false and the content is disgusting .. I think this post should be put in the proper place .. the trash bin .. and the OP should serve a hard 7 days with no posting privileges for even pretending for a second that this was a serious post about racism..


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

shredder said:


> You know what enough is enough..


When I first saw this, I thought you were going to comment on how MazterCBlazter seems to want to reproduce half of failblog.org (and family of sites) on ehMac. Then you'd have a point.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

shredder said:


> It's a slap in the face to all the muslim who have ever been called a terrorist or a bomber and a slap in the face to all those who have been a victim of bombs. Coming from the same guy who thought we should summon the PM over riots in iran. It seems master blaster has a middle eastern agenda he just doesn't know which side he's on.


I don't see that point at all. I believe that there is a large silent majority in the Muslim world that has long grown weary over the endless warlordism that feeds off of continual media images of violence of the sort. I think it is a pervasive image, since on any given day, we end up with more "information" about the Middle East than on any other place in the world.

When it comes to pure terrorism and terrorists acts, the Middle East is kindergarten when compared to the bloody orgy of violence and hate that the Tamils dished out - but we are not innundated by such images. Sri Lanka really got no coverage, while really, everyone that watches the news can tell you whether or not someone in Jerusalem is building a parking lot or something, because anything that goes on there gets media attention.

I don't think it is racism at all, but rather, a stereotype caused by hundreds of years of such sad events and continual gangsterism, coupled with empty cease fires and agreements that are only times to rearm to continue in the bloody ways of ceaseless revanche. Perhaps Muslims end up getting the short end of the stick because not enough of them stand up for what is right or just - even though the vast majority would enjoy a peaceful life of liberty and happiness.

MCB just asked a simple question, is the picture racist, and just put it out there for opinion. Of course, some people will hold it as "proof" that Musims are blood thirsty and violent; while others will look at it in other ways, like that it is a sad statement of a culture that has devolved to the point that the only future for the children is one where they are nothing more than fodder for the warlords engaged in their own self aggrandizement, and that the people they allegedly represent are just tools of the trade, to be victimized for profit and pleasure.

I think there is validity in asking the question in the first place, especially when exploring the message that is the medium...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

bsenka said:


> Just because it's racist, doesn't mean it's not funny.
> 
> Just because it may involve the use of a specific ethnic setup to the joke, doesn't make it racist either.
> 
> Now THIS is racist:


pretty said in deed but
i am offended by the hand written sign.
the grammar and spelling is wrong, and they are in management.
how sad.

now the other question is how does a $1.50 prevent a robbery? please
explain.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

EvanPitts said:


> MCB just asked a simple question, is the picture racist, and just put it out there for opinion.



I don't buy that at all 

If I really wanted to start a thread about racism I wouldn't do it with a joke pic that isn't even racist. There is nothing to do with race here , muslims , abdul , terrorists are not races.

It is a silent insult from someone who is immature and doesn't know any better.. We might as well ask this racist question with a couple of black guys hanging from a tree or some homeless indians on the street , is it funny or is it racist ? just explore the possibilities when you put a stupid picture and a false title and label it as a valid racist discussion. its just sick


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

shredder said:


> If I really wanted to start a thread about racism I wouldn't do it with a joke pic that isn't even racist. There is nothing to do with race here , muslims , abdul , terrorists are not races.


Racists consider anyone from the Middle East to be from another race - and will have any number of reasons for it.

The term "racist" is certainly used incorrectly. Originally, it was an entirely acceptable term that denoted someone that believed in racial theory, that humanity is composed of five base races, and the various peoples of the world were bred out of mixtures of those races. This was genuine science, based on genetics and evolution. Of course, racial theory died a death of a thousand discoveries, which started with the isolation and discovery of DNA by Avery, the nature and composition of DNA by Crick and Watson, and by further techniques that DNA was the carrier of the genome. Even then, racial theory was not dead - what killed it was the decoding of the genome, when it was determined that there were no major variations between "races", and that the variation within any "race" was larger than the average variation between "races".

The term changed in the 40's, when "racist" was used in the various attacks on Jim Crow - that even though a ***** was of a different colour and race, that it was against the Constitution to discriminate based on racist laws. Prior to this, "racist" was an entirely acceptable term that denoted someone that was progressive minded when it came to science and evolution. It has since changed meaning, now a "racist" is someone who hates based on someones skin colour or ethnicity. Of course, prior to 1860 - there were no "racists" because race did not exist, nor did the notion of half-breeding, all of which required the dangerous and misunderstood interpretation of Darwinian selection...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> My woman is an Iranian Muslim and we've been together happily for at least 5 years now. I have lots of friends and acquaintances of every imaginable kind of religion, race, education level, social, and financial status. I have a lot of friends in Iran and friends with friends and relatives in Iran. Here in North Vancouver, the place is has a large Iranian population.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same about your posts and you.. But at least I have an argument to back it up . For you it just seems to be out of boredom and confusion with zero input about anything that is real and factual. I would stick to those joke pics because you wouldn't last in any legitimate topic , as evident by your racist thread that went down in flames.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a feeling that this thread has become derailed. There is no need to engage in crazy, personal attacks - it does nothing to promote a given viewpoint. The thread certainly has not "gone down in flames", and MCB can entirely last in "legitimate" threads.

The OP posed a questioned whether or not a certain picture could be construed as racist, an entirely valid question that some people have chosen to respond to, while others prefer a derailment.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

EvanPitts said:


> I have a feeling that this thread has become derailed. There is no need to engage in crazy, personal attacks - it does nothing to promote a given viewpoint. The thread certainly has not "gone down in flames", and MCB can entirely last in "legitimate" threads.
> 
> The OP posed a questioned whether or not a certain picture could be construed as racist, an entirely valid question that some people have chosen to respond to, while others prefer a derailment.



I doubt it .. I see nothing about race in the picture .. the post itself is a derailment and I thought you of all people could see past it..

Two kids holding a bomb construed as racist ? I don't see the connection here. Did I miss the fine print and they are about to blow up indian people or something ?

The short answer would be "no" .. and the OP knows this and it isn't how you start a valid discussion on race . This is how you start a bad joke or a useless fight.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Clockwork said:


> Edward Said coined the term orientalisim which makes a lot of sense regarding the unfair, distorted views of people from the middle east.
> 
> Orientalism
> 
> Very interesting and worth reading or watching if you get the chance to read or see some of the videos by Edward Said.


I am reading Orientalism right now. I am about half way through, and it is fabulous. The same systemic codification of information or discourse that he discusses can be applied to anything non western. I mean non western as Canada, US, Western Europe and Japan. Of course an entirely different discourse, but nonetheless a discourse.

PS. I like how everyone commenting on this thread could really use a good read of Said, yet no one has read your link and commented back on it.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Let me lighten the thread a little... 
back to the what it was for...
a little while back i got this junk email joke which i decide to read..
it was a wee bit funny so i will post it. - opinions and racial matter does not express nor do i share the same views..
it was a junk email i received that i am posting strictly for humor.

Usain Bolt goes to the clubhouse in Augusta and asks to become a member.
The secretary says: "I'm sorry, Sir, we can't accept you here but there's a multi-racial club 10 minutes down the road."
He replies: "But I'm Usain Bolt!"
"Ok. Five minutes down the road".


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

Clockwork said:


> Edward Said coined the term orientalisim which makes a lot of sense regarding the unfair, distorted views of people from the middle east.
> 
> Orientalism
> 
> Very interesting and worth reading or watching if you get the chance to read or see some of the videos by Edward Said.


Yes, yes. It is a good essay, I should have commended the link. Sorry about that. I did go to read it as soon as you suggested it CW.



MazterCBlazter said:


> My woman is an Iranian Muslim and we've been together happily for at least 5 years now. I have lots of friends and acquaintances of every imaginable kind of religion, race, education level, social, and financial status. I have a lot of friends in Iran and friends with friends and relatives in Iran. Here in North Vancouver, the place is has a large Iranian population.


I believe you as well MCB. I am quite certain that you are both well-liked and possibly, well-resisted in many circles. Your comments have certainly demonstrated a depth of life experience plus knowledge, which CANNOT be gained through text books alone.



EvanPitts said:


> I have a feeling that this thread has become derailed. There is no need to engage in crazy, personal attacks - it does nothing to promote a given viewpoint. The thread certainly has not "gone down in flames", and MCB can entirely last in "legitimate" threads.
> 
> The OP posed a questioned whether or not a certain picture could be construed as racist, an entirely valid question that some people have chosen to respond to, while others prefer a derailment.


Thank you EP. I am so glad that your often longer posts are never insulting nor verbally barbaric. That unto itself, is a talent.



Adrian. said:


> I am reading Orientalism right now. I am about half way through, and it is fabulous. The same systemic codification of information or discourse that he discusses can be applied to anything non western. I mean non western as Canada, US, Western Europe and Japan. Of course an entirely different discourse, but nonetheless a discourse.
> 
> PS. I like how everyone commenting on this thread could really use a good read of Said, yet no one has read your link and commented back on it.


Yes you're right Adrian, I've apologized to CW and will read again, the essay. I agree with most of Said but of course, have some personal viewpoints injected as well. Thanks for once again, encouraging dialogue rather than discord.

CC


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dealing with racists...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmm...



MazterCBlazter said:


> When I saw this, I wasn't sure if it was funny or racist or neither.
> 
> Racism and racist incidents and even the standards as to what is racist or not brings out strong feelings and opinions. The topic seems to build long heated discussions.
> 
> Hopefully some day we will all learn to get along.





MazterCBlazter said:


> What an ignorant comment. How self-embarrassing can you get? Quoted just in case you should decide to delete it. Shame on you.
> 
> Relations between races have been mostly steadily improving significantly over the years. Hopefully the trend will continue in that positive direction. A lot of good people have worked very hard to improve how we all get along and understand each other.





MazterCBlazter said:


> My woman is an Iranian Muslim and we've been together happily for at least 5 years now. I have lots of friends and acquaintances of every imaginable kind of religion, race, education level, social, and financial status. I have a lot of friends in Iran and friends with friends and relatives in Iran. Here in North Vancouver, the place is has a large Iranian population.
> 
> ...
> 
> Shredders angry brain dead comments are just stupid and unconstructive.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Glad to see some racist bastards getting their due....*

_(emphasis added)_

*Georgia couple sentenced for threatening*

A Georgia couple who rode with a Confederate flag-waving group that *made armed threats against African-Americans at a child's birthday party* were sentenced to prison Monday.

Jose "Joe" Torres, was sentenced to 20 years, with *13 years in prison*, after a jury convicted him on three counts of aggravated assault, one count of making terroristic threats and one count of violating of Georgia's Street Gang Terrorism and Prevention Act.

Kayla Norton was sentenced to 15 years, with *six years in prison*. She was convicted on one count of making terroristic threats and one count of violation of the Street Gang Act.

"Many people tried to make the case about simply flying the Confederate Battle Flag," Douglas County District Attorney Brian Fortner said in a statement. "This case was about a group of people riding around our community, drinking alcohol, harassing and intimidating our citizens because of the color of their skin."

On July 25, 2015, Torres and Norton, joined about a dozen other people in a convoy of pickup trucks waving large Confederate flags as they drove around Douglas County, a suburban Atlanta community. *Most of them belonged to a group called "Respect the Flag."*

"The convoy of trucks passed by the victim's residence where the victims were grilling hot dogs and hamburgers while hosting a child's birthday party featuring a bouncy castle, snow-cone machines, and a DJ," the district attorney's office posted on its official Facebook page.

The party-goers said the people in the trucks yelled racial slurs as they passed, the statement said.

*The drivers parked the trucks near the house, prosecutors said. Torres was part of a smaller group that "threatened to kill the party goers while repeatedly using derogatory racial slurs against them,*" said the statement.

*"Torres, who had retrieved a shotgun from his vehicle, pointed his shotgun at the group of African American party-goers and stated he was going to kill them while his co-defendants stated that 'the little ones can get one too,' referring to the young children at the party,"* the statement said.
(CNN)​
*WSBTV Court report:*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJRxkAOIv9E[/ame]

Norton has three young children, who are now going to be parentless for the next few years until mummy serves her time. Real smart....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> *Glad to see some racist bastards getting their due....*



That's fine as long as people who commit actual murders get longer time.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> That's fine as long as people who commit actual murders get longer time.


Generally, I would agree with your statement. I do find it an odd comment without context, though.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Generally, I would agree with your statement. I do find it an odd comment without context, though.


A tough sentence for their threats is appropriate in a context where actual murderers don't get off lighter.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_First the Quebec Mosque shooting, now this. The jerkwads with diminished mental capacity but a lot of misdirected rage are coming out of the woodwork..._

Concordia University evacuates buildings after bomb threat against Muslims CBC News

Swastikas found in York University classroom Toronto Star

*EDIT: * _Missed one..._

Toronto Mosque Target of Arson Attack MoroccoWorldNews


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The ever-important words of El Jones are required reading today in the _Halifax Examiner_.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> The ever-important words of El Jones are required reading today in the _Halifax Examiner_.


There are many kinds of racism out there today, some minor and others not so much. 

When considering why some religions or races are on the receiving end of racism more than others, one thing always comes to my mind. When they refuse to meld into society and dress in different garments that scream their religion by hiding bodies or faces and try to force those values on Canadians, they unwittingly (or is it intentionally?) stir up people's feelings.

Those feelings of them 'not belonging or assimilating' into society, or even caring about the vast majority of Canadian's culture festers into what many call racism. Is it really racism, or is it rejection of strange values that are perceived to be being forced upon them?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*On a Vancouver SkyTrain, just one person came to attacked teen’s help*










When a man started yelling and hitting a young woman wearing a hijab on the Canada Line on Monday night, Jake Taylor didn’t hesitate.

“It was pretty autopilot,” he said Wednesday. “You see some smaller, younger person in danger, it was my initial reaction to help.”

The young woman who Taylor rushed to help is Noor Fadel, 18, from Richmond.

Two days later, Fadel said she’s “thankful to the people who were with me,” like Taylor.

Tuesday morning, Fadel took to Facebook to give her account of what happened.

She had just boarded the Canada Line at Waterfront station when a man suddenly got up and began screaming insults and threats at her. She says the man said he was going to kill “all Muslims” and then “raised his hand” and made death threats toward her.

“I wanted to film him but I was afraid he was going to hit me,” she wrote. “He was using horrific words as he was aggressively making actions when he tried to grab my head and shove it to his crotch.”

Fadel said as other passengers sat or stood passively, “out of nowhere” the man hit her.

“And everyone watched as he did so. Everyone stayed seated and did not utter a word, but one man,” she continued. “One guy, just like me on his way home from work, got up and pushed the guy away and stayed in front of me until the man got off at Vancouver City Centre.”

That “guy” is Taylor, 21, originally from Nelson but now living in Vancouver, working as a cook and playing rugby.

“Where I come from, (helping people) is an expected thing,” he said. “Everybody needs to stand up for each other.”

Fadel said it was only after Taylor’s intervention that she felt safe enough to snap some photos. Taylor stayed with her as she disembarked at Yaletown station and remained with her until police arrived.

Police called for paramedics to help her as she was “extremely traumatized and had trouble breathing,” Transit Police spokeswoman Anne Drennan said in a media release Wednesday.
(Vancouver Sun)​


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_What the hell, Winnipeg?_

*'Most brazen act of anti-Semitism we've seen': Winnipeg Jewish community reeling after attack at BerMax Caffé*










A woman was assaulted and a Winnipeg restaurant was spray-painted with hateful graffiti Thursday, police say. 

Police were called to BerMax Caffé and Bistro, on Corydon Avenue just east of Kenaston Boulevard, around 10:45 p.m. 

The woman was taken to hospital in stable condition, treated and released, police say.

Police say the entire restaurant was "severely vandalized" and spray-painted with anti-Semitic graffiti. Police are investigating whether a robbery also took place. 

The inside of the restaurant was almost entirely destroyed, with plates and glasses smashed to pieces, tables and chairs flipped over and other items scattered across the floor, according to police.

The same restaurant has been targeted with similar crimes four times in the past five months, Const. Rob Carver told reporters at a news conference Friday. 

(CBC)​


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Wish you were as vigilant about the anti-Semitism on parade by Democrats in the U.S. Congress.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Wish you were as vigilant about the anti-Semitism on parade by Democrats in the U.S. Congress.


Examples?

Or are you one of those folks who equates anti-Semitism with criticism of the State of Israel?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> _What the hell, Winnipeg?_
> 
> *'Most brazen act of anti-Semitism we've seen': Winnipeg Jewish community reeling after attack at BerMax Caffé*


More of a WTF. Update:
‘Worst’ anti-Semitic hate crime at Winnipeg cafe was allegedly faked by owners, say police
https://globalnews.ca/news/5198901/...ly-staged-by-cafe-owners-say-winnipeg-police/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Beej said:


> More of a WTF. Update:
> ‘Worst’ anti-Semitic hate crime at Winnipeg cafe was allegedly faked by owners, say police
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5198901/...ly-staged-by-cafe-owners-say-winnipeg-police/


Gosh, all the fellas at ehMac told me only those dishonest mooslims lie about stuff like that.

What's the world coming to?

:yikes:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

They're leftists, CM.



CubaMark said:


> Gosh, all the fellas at ehMac told me only those dishonest mooslims lie about stuff like that.
> 
> What's the world coming to?
> 
> :yikes:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

Who? Where? Name names & quote quotes.

Be specific or shut that hole under your nose.

And, if you're going to use the vernacular, it's "Moose Limbs"



CubaMark said:


> Gosh, all the fellas at ehMac told me only those dishonest mooslims lie about stuff like that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Gosh, all the fellas at ehMac told me only those dishonest mooslims lie about stuff like that.
> 
> What's the world coming to?
> 
> :yikes:


Seems that the Jewish themselves lie about stuff like that too.

*Police say anti-Semitic attack at Winnipeg cafe was hoax*

https://toronto.citynews.ca/2019/04/24/police-say-anti-semitic-attack-at-winnipeg-cafe-was-hoax/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Seems that the Jewish themselves lie about stuff like that too.
> 
> *Police say anti-Semitic attack at Winnipeg cafe was hoax*
> 
> https://toronto.citynews.ca/2019/04/24/police-say-anti-semitic-attack-at-winnipeg-cafe-was-hoax/


Don, you can't taint an entire Jewish religion based on the actions of three people. Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Why not? Some <cough>the progressive left<cough> utilize that tactic all the time.

For instance, law abiding firearm owners are tainted as a group based on the actions of a relatively few illegal gun owners.

That's merely one example of many.



Dr.G. said:


> Don, you can't taint an entire Jewish religion based on the actions of three people. Shalom, mon ami.


----------

